# Via Announces The APC 8750, A $50 Android PC



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/watch_out_raspberry_pi_announces_apc_8750_50_android_pc

I defintely want one! Put ArchLinux and enjoy! I like this more than the Raspberry Pi.


----------

